# Help with my Soil Test, please!



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I just received my soil test back. I know mysoil is not the best place to go (it was already ordered before I knew where to go), but in the spring I will use one of the recommended labs.

Anyway, her are my results.



I'm going to be adding Urea as recommended after I overseed, so I only need to add K in there.

What do you think about adding these at the time of seeding?

https://yardmastery.com/products/ya...aign&utm_source=google&variant=32228743807028

https://www.amazon.com/Earth-Scienc...ds=earth+science+sulfur&qid=1616542756&sr=8-5

Let me know your thoughts as I am open minded about the best approach to this. FYI, I am in the Cincinnati area and I have hard water and lots of clay in the soil.

The test recommended adding ProPeat (10-0-10) to the lawn: http://www.propeat.com/use_images/pdfs/CA-Propeat-Label-10-0-10.pdf


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I would not trust this soil test. I would not put down sulfur until i got a real test. 7.24 isn't that high. This year I would fert with a balanced fert and then do a real soil test next year.

Or If you are going to do the n-blitz then the Yard Mastery 0-0-48 SOP and Urea would work well a few weeks after the overseed. What is the shipping cost of the SOP? Can you find it locally?


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm going to do the N-Blitz per the N-Blitz post in the forums. The YM 0-0-48 SOP is free shipping. So, $64.67 total. I was going to put down the SOP at the time of seeding per the overseeing program post. What do you think? I'll do a soil test in the spring. When do you recommend I do this?

I also saw this product: https://thelawncarenut.com/products...vi1d8W6nlYwDYBPoVeq9dpM86Oo5ZHChoC_M4QAvD_BwE

What do you think? I heard a liquid fert would be better. Its really the soil I am concerned about. So, adding a surfactant to the liquid fert wouldn't make sense.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I cannot comment on liquid ferts as I don't use them. But if i was correcting a deficiency from a soil test, I would use a 50 lb bag of 0-0-48 before a 8 lb gallon of 0-0-31.

Can you find AMS for the blitz?


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I'll try the liquid fert and see how it goes. It can't hurt.

What is AMS? I'm just using urea I bought from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Urea-46-0-0-Nitrogen-Fertilizer-20LBS/dp/B005IAYANK/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=urea+for+lawn&qid=1629464749&sr=8-2


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Aaron365 said:


> What is AMS?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=209


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

So add AMS to the urea I already bought?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You would use the AMS instead of the urea. AMS is is acidic and will slightly lower PH. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165

I buy urea at a agway feed store. It is $18 for a 50 lb bag. I cannot find AMS. But i have PH below 7.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@g-man is recommending granular, not liquid, for the fall blitz.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I have granular Urea already at the house ready to go for the fall blitz. For the K, I ordered the liquid 0-0-31. I'll spray the K down and then water it in right away.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

You are not going to get enough lbs on the ground with liquid for the K. Find 0-0-50 SOP granular for around $30 at a local siteone and landscape supply store if you would like to save some $.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

So you are saying get something like this: https://www.siteone.com/en/007671-lesco-fertilizer-0-0-50-mini-50-lb/p/3566

So the liquid 0-0-31 is a waste of money? Can I use the liquid 0-0-31 for anything, or should I send it back?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

If you already have bought it I don't see how you would send it back. It wouldn't be fair to YM. Even John Perry who is the creator/owner of the GCF 0-0-31 has videos on his YT lawncology channel that tells you it is not cost effective to get much K on the ground with liquid. You need to correct it with SOP granular first and his 0-0-31 is more for on-going maintenance. I would keep the 0-0-31 for future seasons but get the SOP grandular (0-0-48 or 0-0-50). The siteone price is their online. If you go in person the contractor rate should come out to around $35 depending on your location. Lastly, your local landscape supply stores might be slightly cheaper than siteone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I put down the 0-0-50 last week with the aeration and overseed of TTTF. SiteOne was 50% of their online price.


----------

